# Intel I210-T1 network card



## Petols (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello, I'm new to this community. Intel provides a driver for the I210-T1 card, is anyone here using it under FreeBSD? Does it work well?


----------



## Petols (Aug 24, 2013)

Never mind, I bought two of them and they seem to be working right out of the box on FreeBSD 9.1. Have yet to check if Intel's drivers provide any additional benefits.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 24, 2013)

Intel's drivers are the ones in FreeBSD already.


----------

